

Gmail and Google Contacts, brought together by Rapportive (YC S10) - rahulvohra
http://blog.rapportive.com/address-book-inbox-together-at-last

======
troymc
This is great - I've been using Rapportive, and I also use Google Contacts as
my main address book.

The problem with Google Contacts, for me, has been that it takes a long time
to load --- sometimes as long as 20 seconds. I've always found this odd, and
expected it to speed up eventually, because Google is supposed to be obsessed
by speed...

~~~
troymc
It seems I spoke too soon. It's only nine days later, and Google Contacts has
changed: Now it's way faster, and looks a lot different too!

------
groks
"Except there's a problem. When a contact emails you back, you don't see their
business card. If you want to phone them, you have to jump from Gmail to
Google Contacts via a series of clicks just to even see their number. This is
crazy..."

Hover over the sender name in an email or the inbox and a 'card' pops up with
picture etc. Click their name to see all details. 1 click, not too crazy.

~~~
rahulvohra
Good catch — I didn't even know you could do this. I always used to click on
the contact, click on "More", and then click on "Contact Details". I much
prefer not having to have click at all :)

------
nantes
Very nice addition.

The first thing I noticed is many of my Google Contact entries are woefully
out of date -- even for my own wife, yikes. Once I made the change, it does
not seem to have updated her phone number.

Have I missed something? Or could this be slow because it's a new feature
everyone is playing with?

~~~
samstokes
Hi there, we should pick up the change within 24 hours - unfortunately the
sync is not instant.

Based on the time of your comment, it should have updated by now - if we're
still not showing the updated phone number, could you email
supportive@rapportive.com with details so we can take a look?

~~~
nantes
Indeed it did. Thanks for the follow up.

------
Construct
Rapportive is a great plug-in, but I'm still curious about the upcoming
premium version alluded to by one of the founders on Quora:

<http://www.quora.com/What-is-Rapportives-business-model>

~~~
rahulvohra
Thanks! You should see paid-for features later this year. Everything that you
see today should remain completely free.

------
newman314
Does Rapportive support reformatting of phone numbers? I just realized that
quite a few of my numbers are in different formats and would love an app that
puts things in standard +(country) (rest of number) format.

Also, is the Rapportive support bidirectional? I.e. data discovered is written
back to Google Contacts. This way, any changes would be auto propogated down
to my mobile device.

~~~
rahulvohra
I'd also love an app to go through my phone numbers and internationalise them.
It would have to be a semi-automated process, as I've got contacts with local
numbers in a number of different countries.

The Google Contacts support is currently one way, but it's a great idea to
write the data back. Could you please vote on it here:
<http://rapportive.com/feedback/527051> — that way you'll be kept in the loop
as we make progress :)

What mobile device do you use?

~~~
newman314
Multiple. webOS and Android.

It would be interesting if you could somehow tie into webOS Synergy services.

If the internationalization app is sufficiently smart, it should be able to
detect local numbers for different countries and at least make an attempt.

------
troethom
I really enjoy using Rapportive. The only thing I feel it lacks is the ability
to join my personal address book in Gmail and my contacts in Google Apps
(without merging the libraries, but just searching in both for data and
notes).

